
Google Whistleblower Doc Dump - fistofsummer
https://www.zachvorhies.com/
======
vertig0h
This was extremely courageous and absolutely the right thing to do. Google has
unprecedented control over information and it's important that the public be
aware of how that information is potentially manipulated. A free society
openness and dialog, not corporate sponsored censorship.

